# It's Official!



## CPAjeff

I will be hunting caribou in Alaska in 2021! 40 Mile Air will be the transporter. My hunting dates are August 27th - September 2nd. We will be dropped off on August 26th to get camp set up for the next week of sheer adventure! We are limited to 50 pounds of gear, plus a rifle and a box of shells. I've got pretty much everything I need, so other than a few miscellaneous purchases, I'm all set with my gear! 

I've never been much of a hiker, but I figured it wouldn't hurt to start the training now for the hunt. As such, we hit Bryce Canyon, Zions and a host of other locations this past weekend in Southern Utah/Northern Arizona as a family and average just over seven miles of hiking a day. It's crazy how much more I enjoy hiking when there is a bigger goal in mind! 

To piggyback on Fowlmouth's comment about living in a really cool place and having the variety of ducks here, I echo that with the wonderful variety of vistas and experiences Utah has to offer. From the snowy slopes to the red rock deserts, Utah is simply special.


----------



## silentstalker

That’s awesome. I want to do a caribou hunt soon. Good luck in your hunt!


----------



## turkinator

That's awesome!! I hope you'll do a full write-up after the hunt so we can all share in your experience


----------



## DallanC

/jealous

We actually did it in 1998, my wife and I. I'm very happy we did it when we did, dunno if I could afford it now. It was crazy cheap back then.

-DallanC


----------



## taxidermist

Sounds like a fun adventure to embark on! Be careful, Boo Boo's XL Brother will be hunting too.


----------



## Fowlmouth

8)8)8)


----------



## CPAjeff

I bought my annual nonresident hunting and fishing license and the caribou metal tag today - 49 days and the adventure begins!


----------



## Slap That Quack

Nice, that will be a great adventure.


----------



## Wasatch

This is awesome! Can’t wait to hear all about your adventure, good luck! Myself and 3 others are also booked this year to hunt caribou out of Kotzebue with Ram Aviation as our transporter. Our dates are Sept 12 - 22.


----------



## CPAjeff

Wasatch said:


> This is awesome! Can’t wait to hear all about your adventure, good luck! Myself and 3 others are also booked this year to hunt caribou out of Kotzebue with Ram Aviation as our transporter. Our dates are Sept 12 - 22.


Congrats - I’ve heard great things about Ram Aviation!

Can’t wait to hear all about your adventure! I’m planning on making this an annual trip!


----------



## ridgetop

That's pretty cool. Hope you have a great time.


----------



## Slayer

Thats a dream of mine to do some day. Please report back with pics and how it went! Awesome!


----------



## CPAjeff

Did a little preliminary packing exercise this afternoon to add/remove some items for the 50 pound weight limit. Seems like I’ve got everything I need, plus some stuff I probably don’t need. 😉

This lifelong dream is inching closer and closer.


----------



## CPAjeff

Got this in the mail today - always fun to open up the mail box and see actual tags delivered! I also got my two whitetail tags from SD today - yahoo!!


----------



## rtockstein

My envy is high! What area are you flying to? If that's ok to ask. I don't know how tight-lipped NR hunters are with locations in a place like Alaska. 

I hope you have your bug plan solidified!


----------



## CPAjeff

rtockstein said:


> My envy is high! What area are you flying to? If that's ok to ask. I don't know how tight-lipped NR hunters are with locations in a place like Alaska.
> 
> I hope you have your bug plan solidified!


Bug Plan ✅

As far as where we will be hunting, I’m not entirely sure. We’ll fly out of Tok, and I’ve been told to use Fort Yukon as a reference for weather conditions.


----------



## rtockstein

CPAjeff said:


> As far as where we will be hunting, I’m not entirely sure.



I just turned a little more green haha


----------



## CPAjeff

Did the final pack and weight check today for the trip - 43.8 pounds for all my gear (clothes, food, spotter, etc.). The pack is a MR Pintler and the overload shelf is packing two 20L dry bags. The vast majority of my pack will be dumped at camp - hoping to run light and fast! 19 days and the adventure begins!!


----------



## DIRTYS6X6

Awesome. have a great trip and stay safe.


----------



## CPAjeff

This time tomorrow, I'll be on a flight to Alaska. Thanks to everyone for the wonderful insights and information provided. Work today is going to drag on!!


----------



## Critter

CPAjeff said:


> This time tomorrow, I'll be on a flight to Alaska. Thanks to everyone for the wonderful insights and information provided. Work today is going to drag on!!


I know the feeling, even with my African trip being 9 months off I have already purchase my airfare and almost counting each day.


----------



## CPAjeff

Critter said:


> I know the feeling, even with my African trip being 9 months off I have already purchase my airfare and almost counting each day.


This morning I confirmed my flight details and was offered an upgrade to first class for $20!! I'm probably one of the cheapest people on earth when it comes to flights, but for $20 extra, how could I not upgrade?!?!


----------



## Critter

Upgrading to first class is a no brainier for that price. 

I looked at business class but it was a $1000 more than cattle class where I have my seat. I am just hoping that once on the long flight of 15 hours that they allow me to move to a more comfortable area of the plane. 6 years ago when I flew over there were quite a few open rows in the center section of the plane where you could get real comfortable, but I'll just have to wait to see. I am flying on Qatar Airlines and they have lay flat seats along with handing out pajamas for that long flight. A friend flew over this year in the business class and said that it was very luxurious. But then he can afford it. He is leaving in a couple of days for a Yukon moose hunt.


----------



## CPAjeff

All the flights went smoothly and the drive from Anchorage to Tok was breathtaking! We saw Dall Sheep, bears, and moose.

Arrived In Tok at about 10:30 last night and slept like a rock in the nice hotel bed. We hit Fast Eddy’s for breakfast this morning and the Alaskan Omelette was killer (eggs, reindeer sausage, onions, and mushrooms)! I’m the last of our party to fly out of Tok on the supercub - Alaska is probably one of the most gorgeous places I’ve ever seen.


----------



## 3arabians

CPAjeff said:


> All the flights went smoothly and the drive from Anchorage to Tok was breathtaking! We saw Dall Sheep, bears, and moose.
> 
> Arrived In Tok at about 10:30 last night and slept like a rock in the nice hotel bed. We hit Fast Eddy’s for breakfast this morning and the Alaskan Omelette was killer (eggs, reindeer sausage, onions, and mushrooms)! I’m the last of our party to fly out of Tok on the supercub - Alaska is probably one of the most gorgeous places I’ve ever seen.


That’s awesome! Good luck up there! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CPAjeff




----------



## 3arabians

Wow! Congrats Jeff!! Can’t wait to hear the story!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BGD

Picture says it all but I’m still looking forward to the details. Thanks for letting us tag along!


----------



## CPAjeff

08/26:

As noted previously, the morning started with a wonderful breakfast and off to the airstrip we went. Our gear was weighed and I was told to get ready as I would be flying out in a supercub.









The flight over the Alaskan bush was stunning.









As we flew over the expanse of seemingly endless wilderness, I was humbled by the incredible beauty of this untouched land.









We arrived at the drop off point and the adventure started to become more real. Knowing that, once the plane left, it wasn’t coming back for some time. First priority was to set up camp and check the surrounding area for caribou.









It didn’t take long to find some caribou - within no time, caribou were spotted on nearly every ridgeline surrounding camp.


----------



## hunting777

So Awesome and so Jealous!!! Congrats on your hunt!


----------



## DIRTYS6X6

Wow. Great job.


----------



## middlefork

Very cool! Congrats!


----------



## CPAjeff

08/27:

Today was our first day hunting, and it proved to be a day long awaited for. After watching plenty of caribou move across an upper bench area the day before, we planned to hike up a stream bed in an adjacent bowl and position ourselves to intercept the caribou as they moved through.










We stopped a few times on the way up to take pictures and scan the area for more caribou.










Once we reached the top of the stream bed, we were immediately within 200 yards of a herd of caribou with a decent bull in the group. We decided to pass on this bull and hunker down behind a small knoll and wait for more caribou to pass by.










Within minutes of settling in, a group of bulls were spotted on the skyline above my head in the above pic. The bulls were bedded and we could only see the tops of their antlers move periodically. Finally, the bulls decided it was time to continue on their migration and started down toward us. 400, 300, 200 yards - they kept feeding our way. I picked out the bull I wanted to shoot as soon as he came over the ridge and it was awesome to watch the bulls slowly descend down the hill. My bull was now less than 90 yards away, and feeding directly to me. The moment was surreal, looking at the bull through my crosshairs … I’d thought about this hunt and this moment for hours since booking my air taxi. As the bull slowly turned to the left, I settled the crosshairs on his neck and pulled the trigger. The 140 grain Accubond hit its mark and the bull dropped in his tracks. Walking up on the bull was something I’ll never forget.


----------



## bowgy

That is so awesome, I am very envious but also happy for you.
Congratulations.


----------



## turkinator

Awsome!!


----------



## CPAjeff

08/27 Continued:

We began the process of breaking down the bull and getting the meat back to camp.










The next few days were full of stunning views and additional adventures. Other members of camp killed their bulls, but that’s their story to tell.


----------



## CPAjeff

08/31:

It seemed like the trip just started, and now it was ending. The planes came and took us back to Tok.










For those who have experienced Alaska, you’ll know what I mean when I say Alaska is simply special. It makes a person plan and think of ways to get back there ASAP!










Due to a family emergency, I flew back to the lower 48 sooner than planned. We sure got some interesting looks pushing the meat and antlers through the SLC airport.










The trip was totally an adventure of a lifetime! I can’t wait to do it again!


----------



## Wasatch

This is so awesome, congrats on an amazing caribou! I leave this Sunday, off to Kotzebue for the same adventure, chasing the mighty reindeer! I hope to have the same kind of luck as you with some pictures to share and stories to tell afterwards. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## DIRTYS6X6

Good luck.


----------



## middlefork

Thanks for the awesome trip report! I'll probably not ever visit Alaska but it is plain to see there are some awesome experiences to be had.

Wasatch, post up your trip too if you wouldn't mind. Good luck.


----------



## CPAjeff

Wasatch said:


> This is so awesome, congrats on an amazing caribou! I leave this Sunday, off to Kotzebue for the same adventure, chasing the mighty reindeer! I hope to have the same kind of luck as you with some pictures to share and stories to tell afterwards. Thanks for sharing!


I’m so envious that you’re headed up there - I wish I was still there! Best of luck and take lots of pictures, it’s easy to delete them, but hard to recreate them! 😂

Alaska is the most stunning place I’ve ever been. I’m trying to figure out a way to take a couple trips a year up there!! Alaska will for sure been an annual adventure for me.


----------



## sambo3006

Congratulations CPAjeff! That is a great looking bull! Double shovels, great bez and top points. I'd shoot that bull in a heartbeat.
Caribou is definitely on my bucket list.


----------



## CPAjeff

sambo3006 said:


> Congratulations CPAjeff! That is a great looking bull! Double shovels, great bez and top points. I'd shoot that bull in a heartbeat.
> Caribou is definitely on my bucket list.


Thanks sir! Caribou has a permanent spot of my annual hunting list!


----------



## PBH

The drive from Anchorage to Tok is awesome! 

While driving the Glenn Highway on an early September morning, my younger brother, who liked to run, asked if we (Dad and I) cared if he ran a few miles down the highway. We were somewhere between Gakona and Tok. The sky was cloudless, and bright blue. The color of fall was spreading fast. But what really set this scene was Mount Sanford! The reds and yellows and greens of the valley with the 16,000+ foot bright white dormant volcano (Sanford) set against a bright blue, crisp autumn sky were the most perfect setting for a morning run that I've ever witnessed. I never asked my brother why he wanted to go for a run that morning -- I didn't need to. I knew why.

I'll never forget that scene.


Jeff -- I can understand your current desire to make Alaska an annual destination. It would provide never ending opportunities to explore a beautiful place. I constantly want to go back. And, at the same time, I'm so glad that I've taken chances to visit other places. So, my advice: plan those Alaska trips, but make sure you plan some trips to other places too! Don't exclude British Columbia and the Yukon. Heck, I'd even make sure to include some trips to less exotic places, like Wyoming too. 

Thanks for sharing the trip with us. I really appreciate the pictures. They tug at me.


----------



## CPAjeff

PBH said:


> The drive from Anchorage to Tok is awesome!
> 
> While driving the Glenn Highway on an early September morning, my younger brother, who liked to run, asked if we (Dad and I) cared if he ran a few miles down the highway. We were somewhere between Gakona and Tok. The sky was cloudless, and bright blue. The color of fall was spreading fast. But what really set this scene was Mount Sanford! The reds and yellows and greens of the valley with the 16,000+ foot bright white dormant volcano (Sanford) set against a bright blue, crisp autumn sky were the most perfect setting for a morning run that I've ever witnessed. I never asked my brother why he wanted to go for a run that morning -- I didn't need to. I knew why.
> 
> I'll never forget that scene.
> 
> 
> Jeff -- I can understand your current desire to make Alaska an annual destination. It would provide never ending opportunities to explore a beautiful place. I constantly want to go back. And, at the same time, I'm so glad that I've taken chances to visit other places. So, my advice: plan those Alaska trips, but make sure you plan some trips to other places too! Don't exclude British Columbia and the Yukon. Heck, I'd even make sure to include some trips to less exotic places, like Wyoming too.
> 
> Thanks for sharing the trip with us. I really appreciate the pictures. They tug at me.


Thanks for the kind words and wonderful advice! Alaska stirred something inside of me like no place has ever done before. Luckily, I have this addiction to hunting regardless of the location! BC, Yukon, Montana, Wyoming, Texas, and Colorado trips are currently in the planning pipeline!


----------



## cdbright

holy crap i cant believe it took me till know to read this thread.......... AWESOME to say the least , great job and wow for fun !!!!!!!! , you boked this as an 100% do it your self hunt? Did you knwo the area at all or have a guid in the group at least?


----------



## CPAjeff

cdbright said:


> holy crap i cant believe it took me till know to read this thread.......... AWESOME to say the least , great job and wow for fun !!!!!!!! , you boked this as an 100% do it your self hunt? Did you knwo the area at all or have a guid in the group at least?


Yes, this was DIY. The transporter isn’t a guide service, but they have vast experience flying hunters in on the 40 Mile caribou herd and have a pretty good idea of where the caribou will be. One of the guys in the group has done this fly out hunt before - the rest of us where first timers.


----------



## CPAjeff

I was able to pick up the euro mount this morning from the taxidermist.


----------



## cowboy

Absolutely gorgeous. Way to get it done. Congrats


----------



## PBH

that's pretty cool!


----------



## Isuckathunting

I love euro mounts and that is awesome


----------



## 3arabians

Man, that’s sweet! Look’s freaky 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

